# Canadian/Southern Ontario diggers



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

Anyone on here from Southern Ontario?


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2015)

Yah Ace, I am down in London.


----------



## Ace (Dec 20, 2015)

Nice, I'm not to far from you. I'm down in waterford! Ya want to hook up for some digging? I know a few places we could destroy lol


----------



## Bixel (Dec 20, 2015)

Ace, send me a PM and we can discuss the possibility of digging.


----------



## Ace (Dec 21, 2015)

I can't pm you??? I emailed you instead


----------



## Bixel (Dec 21, 2015)

I had the same issue Ace sending you a PM. Seems the forum change over has changed some things. 

Go to your "forum actions"(red task bar) near the top of page and click on general settings. You then have to change Receive Private Messaging: to  FROM ALL MEMBERS. Then go to the bottom of that page and hit Save Changes. Mine was for some reason set to just moderators and contacts.


----------



## Ace (Jan 3, 2016)

Lol still haven't figured this out! K I'm going London way this week, you want to do some digging?


----------



## bne74honda (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello Ace and Bixel,

I'm in Guelph and try to get out digging but the pickin's are rather slim as I haven't a car. I cycle to a couple of spots that so far have produced only shards of any age. I've been digging for over 25 years and collecting for about 45.

Let me know if we can hook into some digging some time.

Brian


----------

